# Night time CQB training



## Ravage (Aug 26, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2oXlqTw6Ik[/ame]


----------



## lockNload (Aug 26, 2009)

Great vid Rav!!


----------



## TheWookie (Aug 26, 2009)

Was that sim or live? Sounded and looked like simunition to me.   Good post, Rav.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 27, 2009)

The manikins head exploded, guess live fire.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Aug 27, 2009)

TheWookie said:


> Was that sim or live?



I can't say I have never been in that shoot house, btw its in Afghanistan.  If anything they are probably shooting sims or frangible.  The reason I say this is because there is another video of various units at the same mout site and if you saw some of the antics, there is no way they would allow live fire.


----------

